# Spooling 9/0



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

So my 9/0 115L2 says it holds 1450 yards of 100lb braid and I spooled it with 500yards of 100lb power pro and wanna put a top shot of 100lb mono but it looks more than half way spooled, any clue to how much 100lb mono I could fit? Any help would be great


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Here the pic


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

2


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I would suggest going with 80lb braid with 100lb mono topshot just because when the mono is laying out in the surf it weakens it due to sand and debris that rub on the line so always run stronger mono than braid which will give you more mono capacity. 500 yrds of 100lbs braid should give you around 200yrds 100 topshot but if you went with 80lb braid that would give you around 250-275 depending on how tight you pack the line


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dovehunter132 said:


> I would suggest going with 80lb braid with 100lb mono topshot just because when the mono is laying out in the surf it weakens it due to sand and debris that rub on the line so always run stronger mono than braid which will give you more mono capacity. 500 yrds of 100lbs braid should give you around 200yrds 100 topshot but if you went with 80lb braid that would give you around 250-275 depending on how tight you pack the line


X2


----------



## ToothyAngler (Mar 18, 2015)

Ya I already soooled it with the 100lb braid but no biggie I'll just jam it packed with 100lb mono I guess. Thanks for input it always helps


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

ToothyAngler said:


> Ya I already soooled it with the 100lb braid but no biggie I'll just jam it packed with 100lb mono I guess. Thanks for input it always helps


That's what I would do


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

378 yards of 100 mono. I used PowerPro 100lb braid and Ande 100lb mono as a reference.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

From the looks of that pic, you need to re-spool the braid before you top it off with mono. The braid doesn't appear to be packed nearly as tight as it needs to be. I dunno, maybe the picture isn't doing it justice?

-SA


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

sharkinaggie said:


> From the looks of that pic, you need to re-spool the braid before you top it off with mono. The braid doesn't appear to be packed nearly as tight as it needs to be. I dunno, maybe the picture isn't doing it justice?
> 
> -SA


Beat me to it. 
Repack that braid. I made a spooling setup with a threaded rod and a spring to help keep a set amount of tension on the spool of line while loading a reel.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

I get about 1500yds of 80# Powerpro w/ 100yds of 80# mono topshot on my 9/0's just for reference. I think I get something like 900yds of 100#.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

